# Puppy lays down in grass and won't get up!



## caitybos (Sep 18, 2010)

My 12 week old shepherd mix constantly lays down in the grass when we take her out to use the bathroom. She is a very timid dog to begin with so I'm sure she submits and lays down. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what we can do to get her up and keep walking? We've tried treats but they don't work, we've tried to tug the leash gently but she doesn't respond. Its getting very frustrating to take her out.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

maybe a longer leash so she doesnt feel intimidated and can have ample sniffing time to get her to go potty ... also you can try training her going to the bathroom with a "potty" word which may help to get her to go when its time to go.... other than that i really dont know what to tell you


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Our pups do that, too! But, ours actually roll in it! They LOVE the feel of it, and, since we have pastures but no real lawn on our property they do this on walks!
A bit more info would help in your situation, though. Is it in your own yard that she does this? Does she do this first thing or after being out awhile?


----------



## caitybos (Sep 18, 2010)

doxiemommy said:


> Our pups do that, too! But, ours actually roll in it! They LOVE the feel of it, and, since we have pastures but no real lawn on our property they do this on walks!
> A bit more info would help in your situation, though. Is it in your own yard that she does this? Does she do this first thing or after being out awhile?


Well we live in an apartment complex so we usually walk her in the courtyard which is covered in grass. We also walk around the complex on sidewalks and such. Many times she will do this right away, other times she'll do it after shes done her business, but we can't get her to come back inside. Part of me thinks she wants to lead the way because if I change the direction that i'm walking, SOMETIMES she will come!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, it could be the same thing as our pups. Since you live in an apartment, maybe she doesn't get to feel the grass as much as she would if she had her own yard. The grass is cool, and ours love to roll in it. 
I would suggest that you make it seem more exciting to be up and walking with you than laying on the grass. Be excited, use an excited voice. Does she know the "come" command? Say come in a happy, excited voice, and start to walk away from her with your back to her Lots of dogs love "chase" and if you walk away with your back towards her, she might decide she wants to follow to see where you're going...


----------

